# What's your mobile ringtone?



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Mine is the cavalry charge from the Guglielmo Tell overture


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Canon in D, Pachelbel


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

shubert's millitary march


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mozart's Requiem, _Dies Irae_


----------



## GothicBard (Jan 8, 2008)

_Dies Irae_ for me, as well, though I hear the music box song from Phantom of the Opera when my fiancée calls.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Pa Pa ... Pa Pa Pa .... from Die Zauberflote


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nothing classical, here... I've got Bob Dylan's "Stuck Inside of Mobile With the Memphis Blues Again" for mine.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine's very tasteful! 

Liszt's Lebensraum No.3


----------



## G-string (Jan 28, 2008)

ive got salsa boogie 3


----------



## coloneljessop (Nov 20, 2007)

Vivaldi's

'Ciaccona' from the 'Concerto ripieno in C major'- RV 114:


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

First Movement of Shostakovich's 5th symphony.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Mine is the cavalry charge from the Guglielmo Tell overture





Krummhorn said:


> Canon in D, Pachelbel


Are those mp3s you downloaded, or the electronic (yuck!) versions that come with the set? I ask this because, along with the opening of Mozart's 40th and the third movement of the sonata No.11, these tend to be some of the tunes from the classical genre that is often featured on the list of ringtones.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I know it's kind of cliché for a ringtone, but I made mine myself using an mp3 recording  No midi sound for me!!


----------



## coloneljessop (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ringtone*

My phone holds and plays mp3 and i can use any of these for a ringtone.


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

The standard Nokia ring tone. It gives me a great excuse not to answer. I thought it was someone else's phone ringing.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

anon2k2 said:


> The standard Nokia ring tone. It gives me a great excuse not to answer. I thought it was someone else's phone ringing.


You mean the Irritation Waltz?  

Scroll down to post #6 http://www.talkclassical.com/1905-nokia-bach-classical-ringtones.html


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

opus67 said:


> You mean the Irritation Waltz?
> 
> Scroll down to post #6 http://www.talkclassical.com/1905-nokia-bach-classical-ringtones.html


Yup, that's it. I kind of like it as a solo piano piece. There's a thread on "guilty pleasures" and this might be my first.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Thought I'd give this a bump seeing as we're talking phones on another thread. My current one is Frank Zappa's 'Baby Snakes'. I have had many others (no midis just mp3) ranging from Beethoven to melodic death metal but I like the Zappa one the best.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Rosa Ponselle singing "Pace, pace mio Dio", recorded in 1928:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major, BWV 1048


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*A few Classical ringtones*

Rossini (Shostakovich Symphony nr.10)

Laughing (Mussorgky Khovanshchina)

Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I still manage life without a mobile phone. Fortunately.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My phone is set to "default" ringtone. I would feel like a fool calling attention to myself on the bread line at Panera, when the phone rings "Schoenberg Violin Concerto."


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I still manage life without a mobile phone. Fortunately.


You are not alone.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I still manage life without a mobile _phone_. Fortunately.


Wow! Great _call!_


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

The most standard basic you hear it everywhere iPhone ringtone.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

Merl said:


> Thought I'd give this a bump seeing as we're talking phones on another thread. My current one is Frank Zappa's 'Baby Snakes'. I have had many others (no midis just mp3) ranging from Beethoven to melodic death metal but I like the Zappa one the best.


Mine's the first 45 seconds of Duck Duck Goose although it cuts to VM @ 30 seconds.
I clipped it from Läther about 10 years ago.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My work phone is on silence. I usually don't pick up the first time someone calls. Gives me the opportunity to assess the urgency of the call (when they call again, leave a voicemail or email). Then I might call back. Makes my job a lot easier.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Wire - Three Girl Rumba, from Pink Flag


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

The one I have at the moment is

Beethoven 9th symphony 2nd movement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

From Somerset, 'The trees they do grow high'.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a few different ones. One is the first movement of Bach's 6th Brandenburg; one is the first movement of Holst's Fugal Concerto; one is the guitar solo from Van Halen's "Outta Love Again;" and the last is the first guitar solo from Van Halen's "So This is Love." One is general, the others are for certain people.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Mine yodels when I'm in the UK and plays "The Blaydon Races" when I'm in Bavaria.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

The opening ritornello of the first movement of Bach's Nun Komm Der Heiden Heiland, BWV 62


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Rings Twice by goem
https://goem.bandcamp.com/album/ringtones


----------



## Julia9630 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sonata No2 is the classic ringtone that I am using right now, if you like me you can download it at: https://kostenloseklingeltone.mobi/sonata-no2-13005/, hope you will have the best classical ringtones for your phone !!!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine is the whole keyboard solo from Genesis' Firth of Fifth, I extracted it myself, filtered out the low frequencies, applied some EQ and compression so it sounds much better on a tiny phone.

Check out from 4:00 to 5:50, although the piano intro also works great. After all, this is an iconic song for a reason!






But I rarely listen to it since my phone 95% of the time is in silent mode (work work work). But if I would, don't expect me to answer the call right away - I enjoy this bit so much!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I downloaded some cool ringtones made by Todd Barton on a Buchla synth, but don’t know how to import them to my iPhone. Don’t matter since I always have my sound off...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It used to be _Christine Sixteen_ by Kiss when the possession of a mobile phone was more of a novelty for me. These days it's just a retro BRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

John Cage's 4'33"


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

For my wife its the first episode from the first movement of Handel's Op4 No5. For everyone else its the ritornello to "Scherza l'aura lusinghiera" from Vivaldi's "Farnace"


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> It used to be _Christine Sixteen_ by Kiss when the possession of a mobile phone was more of a novelty for me. These days it's just a retro BRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG.


Hahaha. I find I need a noisy ringtone with vocals so since I last wrote on this thread I've had a stack of ringtones including Iron Maiden's the Trooper, Sabbath's Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Journey's Any Way you Want it, Volbeat's Still Counting and Tigertailz's Love Bomb Baby. I've now gone full circle and I'm back to Zappa's Baby Snakes. I never thought of using a Kiss song which is surprising as a friend of mine has Kiss' Lick it Up as his ringtone.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_ - now there's a thought. I might choose it as an alarm option as that riff is one of the few things which would wake me up properly. :lol:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I made an original with the sk1 synth . I am amused , and no one else
has ever heard it .


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

My eldest Daughter’s first piano recital, “Moonlight Sonata”.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I made an original with the sk1 synth . I am amused , and no one else
> has ever heard it .


I thought of something funny about my ringtone . It rather imitates an old Touch-Tone phone sound . So here's the number : 362 - 41 -131 - 124(5-7) . 1-7 are half-steps . The register is the second octave .


----------

